# Cat depressed after catching/losing mice



## mackie (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi all, new to the forums here  Just wondering if anyone has had any similar expereince with the topic here? 

Here's the story: 

We have a few mice at the back of our house under the kitchen and last week our cat finally caught one after hunting them for months. She brought the mouse to me in my bedroom whilst it was still alive, and i managed to rescue him and set him free. Following this my cat looked everywhere trying to find him under beds, sofa's etc. She then became very depressed for a day or so until she caught another one that she this time managed to kill. Once i found the dead mouse i disposed of it outside and once again, she started looking for him everywhere and eventually slumped into a depression.

Well now last night she managed to catch another one, killed it again, i have disposed of it, and we're in the same situation. She is currently moping around the house, not eating properly, not interacting with people etc

Anyone have any idea why she is reacting this way? 

Feeling really puzzled and i hate to see her down like this


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Has she been to the vets atall recently to have a check up just to make sure everything is ok with her?
Has she never been depressed before the mouse situation? i mean before they were even there/or have they always been around?
Apart from that she could just be bored and now her hunting motivation has gone she doesn't know what to do with herself but i would be a little concerned about her behaviour still, the fact she isn't eating i mean. How old is she? Are you sure she isn't just an aloof type of cat? Sorry for all the questions just trying to understand a bit better


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Sounds like she's disappointed that you didn't accept her present in the way she thought you should! Next time she brings you one, give her oodles of praise and attention. Cats bring these horrid things as a love gift, so she may well be upset because you didn't see it as such. Of course, dispose of it again, but don't let the cat see you do it, and carry on with the fuss even after it's gone. Let us know if it helps!


----------



## BAM (Apr 8, 2011)

I had a cat just like this and hated it when she brought things in (daily). I would throw them out but immediately go back and attempt to give her attention (she'd ignore me, of course) and then grab a piece of string / toys and play with her. All would usually be forgotten in about 2 - 3 minutes. Good luck!


----------

